# Engel Cup in Riedlingen



## rboncube (16. Oktober 2008)

Wer fährt von euch den Engel Cup in Riedlingen am 19.10.
Hat jemand Infos dazu bezüglich Strecke, Verpflegung, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## wowaki (16. Oktober 2008)

Strecke kurz und knackig, 2 Verpflegungsstellen. Der Streckenbeschreibung auf der HP http://www.gasthofengel.de/ ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hero1958 (17. Oktober 2008)

fährt jemand zufällig von München zum Engel-Cup?

Gruß Hans


----------



## wowaki (19. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal eine top Veranstaltung in Daugendorf, großes Lob an das Team vom Gasthaus Engel, die dieses Rennen zum Saisonabschluss perfekt organisiert haben. Dazu eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke, tolle Zuschauer am "Wadenbeisser" und der Wettergott hat auch noch mitgespielt. Bikerherz was willst Du mehr ......


----------



## Hero1958 (19. Oktober 2008)

ja wirklich großes Lob an den Veranstalter... nette Gegend und am Wadenbeisser eine Stimmung wie bei der Tour de France.. genial...


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2008)

War eine Super Veranstaltung gestern 
Von der Stimmung am Wadenbeisser koennen sich andere Marathons was abgucken.


----------



## rboncube (20. Oktober 2008)

War ja wohl ein Klasse Rennen zum Saisonabschluß. Wetter, Zuschauer, Verpflegung usw. waren super. Die Ergebnisse waren am Sonntagabend schon online und die Fotos sind ab heute drin. Da könnten sich einige Profiveranstalter mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. Einziger Kritikpunkt war der Start, war alles sehr eng die ersten Kilometer. Aber bin auch selber Schuld, mal wieder zuspät gekommen und aus der letzten Startreihe gestartet. War mal ne interessante Erfahrung von hinten durch das Fahrerfeld zu fahren.
Freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.

gruß rene´


----------



## makleki (23. September 2009)

hallo,
hab schon so viel Interessantes über das Rennen gehört. Hat jemand einen *Startplatz* abzugeben? Würde gerne mal mitradln.
Hoffentlich bis bald.
Martin


----------



## cluso (23. September 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen *Startplatz* abzugeben? Würde gerne mal mitradln.
> Hoffentlich bis bald.
> Martin



Schließe mich der Suche hiermit an.


----------



## makleki (9. Oktober 2009)

noch gut eine Woche bis zum Start,
noch immer keiner, der aus irgend einem Grund absagen muss?
Freundin/Ehefrau "... nie machen wir am Wochende was gemeinsam..."
Verwandschaft: "...denk an den Geburtstag von Tante Frieda am 18.10. ..."
Doktor: "...bei dem Wetter Radfahren? -  tödlich bei deiner Gesundheit..."
Chef: "...am 18.10. wichtige Teambesprechung für alle Mitarbeiter..."
usw.
über eine PN würd ich mich freuen.
Martin


----------



## aka (9. Oktober 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> ...
> Freundin/Ehefrau "... nie machen wir am Wochende was gemeinsam..."
> ...


Habe leider keinen Startplatz zu vergeben - Ehefrau und ich fahren an dem Wochenende gemeinsam den Engel Cup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (9. Oktober 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Habe leider keinen Startplatz zu vergeben - Ehefrau und ich fahren an dem Wochenende gemeinsam den Engel Cup



Und meine ist froh wenn sie ihre Ruhe hat. Bin auch dabei und freu mich schon auf den Saisonabschluss

Gruß Rene´


----------



## s.gsl (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sportsfreunde!
Ich habe einen Startplatz abzugeben. 
Bitte meldet euch per Mail wenn das hier geht. 
Ich versuche dann noch den Namen des Starters 
ändern zu lassen, sodass ihr mit eurem eigenen Namen 
starten könnt.  

First come, First serve! 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## s.gsl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bitte nichtmehr mailen, Ticket ist weg. 
Danke.


----------



## makleki (12. Oktober 2009)

heidanei, da war ich zu spät
Martin


----------



## guepo (12. Oktober 2009)

hab noch einen startplatz zum vergeben ...


----------



## rboncube (12. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn los? Alle sch.... vor dem schlechten Wetter?

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guepo (12. Oktober 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Was ist denn los? Alle sch.... vor dem schlechten Wetter?
> 
> Gruß René



muß ihn leider aus gesundheitlichen gründen abgeben .. das ist wirklich eine  tolle veranstaltung ...


----------



## guepo (13. Oktober 2009)

Startplatz ist vergeben !!!!


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2009)

hätte vllt. wer nen gps-File vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## von dr alb ra (13. Oktober 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hätte vllt. wer nen gps-File vom letzten Jahr?


Hi damage

schau mal bei www.GPS-Tour.info rein, mußt halt dich dort registrieren lassen. 
Dort findest du den Engel-Cup zweimal zum runterladen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.30862.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.29401.html

na dann bis Sonntag, bei hoffentlich guten Wetter


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2009)

hey,
vielen Dank!


----------



## rboncube (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts denn auf der Alb aus? Hatt´s schon Schnee?
Bin heut 1,5 Std. gefahren. War schon ziemlich frisch.

Gruß René


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2009)

Schnee ist keiner in Sicht, Temps werden schätzungsweise die 2°-Marke nicht weit überschreiten....wenn überhaupt. Ansonsten sehr naß.


----------



## rboncube (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann endet die Saison wie sie in Münsingen im April angefangen hat. Nass und kalt.
Egal, die Saison ist eh schon gelaufen. Bin echt froh das jetzt dann Pause ist. Keine Motivation und keinen Power mehr. Morgen noch schnell die paar KM und dann ist gut. Nach zwei Stunden ist alles vorbei

Gruß René


----------



## rboncube (19. Oktober 2009)

War wieder ein super Rennsonntag in Daugendorf. Pünktlich zum Start war das Wasser von oben aufgebraucht und auch die Strecke war in einem relativ guten Zustand. Obwohl ohne Motivation angereist und seit nem Monat mental schon in der Winterpause, lief´s überraschend gut. 
Trotz dem schlechten Wetter eine tolle Stimmung bei den Zuschauern und Fahrern. Freu mich schon auf 2010.

Wie ging es euch?


Gruß René


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wie ging es euch?


Hm, morgens beim Aufstehen hatte ich doch arge Zeifel ob das ein guter Bike Tag wird - bei uns hats da noch in stroemen geregnet.
Bei der Anfahrt ueber die Alb Richtung Zwiefalten lag dann stellenweise so komisches weisses Zeug auf den Baeumen und am Wegesrand , zum Glueck nicht soviel wie vor zwei Jahren.
Das Wetter hat ja dann noch gut mitgemacht.
Das Rennen selbst lief bei mir irgendwie gar nicht - als ich in Fahrt kam war das Rennen rum 

Der Rest war wie gewohnt toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makleki (20. Oktober 2009)

es gibt Tage, da meinst du dein Reifen klebt am Boden; das war unbegreiflicherweise so ein Tag. Trotzdem, Superstimmung, nette Strecke, begeisterte Fans am Wadenbeisser und das Wetter war doch noch brauchbar. Wir hatten schlimmeres erwartet. Zum Glück ging alles ohne ernsthafte Unfälle über die Bühne (ist zumindest nichts bekannt gewesen). 
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder, aber dann mit Vollpower...
Martin


----------



## aka (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

die Anmeldung ist ja leider schon zu - suche Startplatz fuer den Engel Cup.
Falls einer also nicht fahren kann usw.: Angebote bitte per PN.

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## habibabua (13. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,

muß den thread mal wieder beleben, sonst versinkt der engelcup hier im forum im nirgendwo. und das hat dieses tolle rennen nicht verdient. oder?

sonntag ist es endlich wieder soweit - und, so geil, nach dem letztjährigen 6 grad kalten dreckswetter wirds dieses mal richtig gut! freu mich tierisch 

die anmeldeliste sieht ziemlich stark aus. viele gute fahrer am start...seid ihr dabei?

gruß habibabua


----------



## Pippo82 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin am Sonntag zum ersten Mal dort am Start. Und ich zähle mich leider bestimmt nicht zu den guten Fahrern... 

Kann jemand noch etwas mehr zum Start und zur Strecke selbst sagen? Wie früh muss man da sein? Parkplätze? Ist die Strecke auch gut zu meistern, wenn man sie gar nicht kennt? Gibt's Überraschungen?

Wetter scheint echt gut zu werden. Ist halt die Frage, ob bei den Temperaturen Arm-/Beinlinge reichen. Wahrscheinlich schon, oder? 

Schon mal Danke für die Infos!


----------



## antique (14. Oktober 2011)

War vor knapp ner Stunde in Daugendorf und kann sagen das es in der Nacht derzeit empfindlich kalt wird. Manche rechnen sogar schon mit den ersten Nachtfrösten - heute morgen waren es ca. 30km von Daugendorf entfernt nur 2°C um halb sieben. 

Schätze das Wetter wird ohne nassen Niederschlag bleiben - leider kann ich wegen Unfall nicht mitfahren. Startplatz ist bereits regional weitergegeben worden. 

Ich würde nur mit Armlingen starten - trag beim Radln meistens kurze Hosen und gehe davon aus das es beim Rennen ausreichend Sonnenschein geben wird. 

Viel Spaß den Startern - ich guck nur zu


----------



## Pippo82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ok, Danke für das Wetter-Update. 

Kannst Du auch sonst was dazu sagen? Wann sollte man spätestens dort aufschlagen? Strecke?

Dir natürlich gute Besserung!


----------



## habibabua (15. Oktober 2011)

beinlinge reichen auf jeden fall. evtl. langes trikot? ich versuchs mit armlingen und evtl. 2 kurzen trikots. die kälte auf der brust empfinde ich schlimmer als an den armen...

strecke ist einfach. der wadenbeisser ist steil. musste letztes jahr schieben, weil sich vor mir ein stau gebildet hat. da ist nicht viel los mit ausweichen. du kennst doch sicher alp d'huez von der tour de france? eng gassen aufgrund der zuschauermassen. so ists hier auch

die strecke weist ein für die schwäbische alb typisches sägezahnprofil auf. easy going was fahrtechnik oder so angeht.

der engel cup ist anders als andere rennen.

bis morgen!


----------



## pug304 (16. Oktober 2011)

cool wars. Wortwörtlich!  Temperator zwischen -3°C und +5°C


----------



## habibabua (16. Oktober 2011)

ja war super. hattest du gelbe überschuhe und das teamtrikot an? dann hast mich versägt. finds hammerhart, weil erst nach dem wadenbeisser die richtig giftigen, tierisch steilen und langen anstiege kommen. da war ich schon ziemlich platt.
war 2 min. schneller als letztes jahr und die strecke war zudem 2km länger, aber 60 plätze schlechter. krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (17. Oktober 2011)

ich war wohl der einzige Teamie, und mit den gelben Überschuhen war's tatsächlich ich. Wo habe ich Dich überholt? Musste am Anfang wieder mal alle überholen, weil ich bei der Start-wegen-Baustelle 100m-nach-vorne-verlegen gerade im Engel auf der Toilette war


----------



## panzer-oddo (18. Oktober 2011)

pug304 schrieb:


> ich war wohl der einzige Teamie, und mit den gelben Überschuhen war's tatsächlich ich. Wo habe ich Dich überholt? Musste am Anfang wieder mal alle überholen, weil ich bei der Start-wegen-Baustelle 100m-nach-vorne-verlegen gerade im Engel auf der Toilette war



Wirklich alle? ...dann hast Du wohl gute Beziehungen, es wurde vorne ja extra wegen Dir gebummelt bis zur Unterführung 
kalt wars, neblig auch, tolles Publikum und Sonne am Wadenbeisser, warme Dusche- sensationelle Siegerehrung- richtig schön
Wie gings euch denn sonst so?


----------



## habibabua (18. Oktober 2011)

keine ahnung, wo du mich überholt hast. ich war da jedenfalls schon am limit...muss irgendwann nachm wadenbeißer gewesen sein und da hast du gute 20 min vorsprung auf mich rausgefahren. hatte ein alptraum-trikot.


----------



## pug304 (18. Oktober 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Wirklich alle? ...dann hast Du wohl gute Beziehungen, es wurde vorne ja extra wegen Dir gebummelt bis zur Unterführung
> kalt wars, neblig auch, tolles Publikum und Sonne am Wadenbeisser, warme Dusche- sensationelle Siegerehrung- richtig schön
> Wie gings euch denn sonst so?



ok, Du hast mich ertappt. Alle waren es nicht. Nur 356...  OK, 350, ein paar waren am Start noch hinter mir


----------



## pug304 (18. Oktober 2011)

habibabua schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wo du mich überholt hast. ich war da jedenfalls schon am limit...muss irgendwann nachm wadenbeißer gewesen sein und da hast du gute 20 min vorsprung auf mich rausgefahren. hatte ein alptraum-trikot.



ab Wadenbeisser habe ich eigentlich auf eine schnelle Gruppe gehofft, bin aber immer nur an den Gruppen vorbeigefahren. Mir sind da nur Gisela Makowski und später die Gewinnerin der Damenklasse (die sich schon wie letztes Jahr vom Teampartner "ziehen" gelassen hat ) aufgefallen

Und Alptraum Kollegen gab es einige an Start. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei einem Rennen!


----------



## Nevibikerin (19. Oktober 2011)

pug304 schrieb:


> ab Wadenbeisser habe ich eigentlich auf eine schnelle Gruppe gehofft, bin aber immer nur an den Gruppen vorbeigefahren. Mir sind da nur Gisela Makowski und später die Gewinnerin der Damenklasse (die sich schon wie letztes Jahr vom Teampartner "ziehen" gelassen hat ) aufgefallen



wen meinst du denn mit "Gewinnerin der Damenklasse"??? Ich hoffe mal nicht die Lizenzfahrerinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe, diejenigen, die mitgefahren sind, haben sich mittlerweile wieder aufgewärmt! 

Den Veranstaltern möchte ich ein großes Lob aussprechen. War echt klasse und alles hat recht reibungslos funktioniert. Die Strecke ist schön, technisch wirklich nicht schwer, die Anstiege super. Und auch die vielen Zuschauer, vor allem am "Wadenbeißer" sind außergewöhnlich. War erst mein dritter Bike-Marathon, aber ich habe schon viele Rad- und Laufveranstaltungen mitgemacht und so etwas selten gesehen. 

Trotzdem muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei bin. Mir hat die Kälte wirklich zu schaffen gemacht, da bin ich empfindlich. Das wusste ich schon vom Laufen. Am Sonntag hab ich aber teilweise meine Hände und Füße nicht mehr gespürt. Hatte Handschuhe, Arm- und Beinlinge und ordentlich Wärmecreme vorher und hab ganz ungläubig auf die Jungs und Mädels in kurz/kurz gestarrt. Wie macht Ihr das nur? 

Das Einzige, was neben der Kälte (und das ist ja ein individuelles Problem) blöd war und leider bei allen Sportveranstaltungen so vorkommt: Die Unvernunft vieler Starter. Verhindert das Testosteron eine gesunde Selbsteinschätzung? Das Vordrängeln am Start, zu dritt am Anstieg nebeneinander fahren, Spurwechsel ohne Umschauen usw. nervt einfach. Diejenigen, die beim Start deutlich weniger Leute vor sich hatten als später in der Ergebnisliste sollten sich mal fragen, ob das wirklich sein muss... 

Aber dafür kann der Engel-Cup nix. Insgesamt wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## Frank22 (19. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
ja klasse war´s. bin dieses jahr das erstemal dort mitgefahren obwohl ich von dort bin.
ein toll organisiertes rennen und über das wetter kann man um dieses jahreszeit auch nicht meckern, da hats in anderen jahren schon geschneit.
ich bin nächstes jahr wieder dabei


----------

